# DC/DC - Wandler 24V -> 12V [SUCHE]



## rs-plc-aa (22 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche einen zuverlässigen, getakteten DC/DC Wandler.

INPUT: 24-27V DC
OUTPUT: ~ 12V DC / 2A

Siemens SITOP und Phoenix Mini-PS sind momentan nicht lieferbar!

Was gibt es noch für Alternativen?

Wäre jedenfalls dringend!


----------



## Markus (22 Juli 2010)

das zeug aus dem KFZ bereich?

www.conrad.de


----------



## rs-plc-aa (22 Juli 2010)

Nö, eigentlich schon für die DIN-Schiene...

Sollte halt auch paar Jahre Dauerbetrieb abkönnen.

Wie gesagt -> es geht nicht so sehr um den Preis sondern vielmehr um die Lieferbarkeit!


----------



## Markus (22 Juli 2010)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Wie gesagt -> es geht nicht so sehr um den Preis sondern vielmehr um die Lieferbarkeit!


 
schon klar, aber was anderes viel mir auch nicht ein.
und wenn die dinger inlkws gebaut werden die bei wind und wetter und vibration unterwegs sind, dann sollten die nicht so schlecht sein...

...sind die überhaupt billiger?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (22 Juli 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> ...sind die überhaupt billiger?


 
kaum - aber dafür bescheiden zu befestigen, meistens klobig ala Backstein, und mit festen Kabeln versehen...

Ausserdem muss man bei den KFZ-Dingern noch aufpassen daß die überhaupt getaktet sind (sieht man aber i.d.R. am Preis) - denn rein zum Schrank heizen könnte ich auch selber was "basteln".

Gibt´s vielleicht doch noch was industrietaugliches?


----------



## SW-Mech (23 Juli 2010)

Ich würde mal bei Murrelektronik schauen.
Wie wär's mit dem hier?

Gruss SW-Mech


----------



## McMeta (29 Juli 2010)

http://de.rs-online.com/web/search/...od=searchProducts&searchTerm=667-0885&x=0&y=0


----------



## rs-plc-aa (29 Juli 2010)

Danke.

Ich habe den Traco genommen, schon eingebaut und für gut befunden!

Würde ich jederzeit wieder machen...

P.S.: Habe die direkt bei Traco bestellt und noch einen besseren Preis bekommen


----------

